# Connecticut License for ONline Selling



## goodtease (Nov 29, 2006)

I am trying to find information about selling online and what type of licenses I need in CT. I am doing all my busines online and wanted to know what type of license I need in the state of Connecticut to resell premade tshirts and also my own custom tshirts.

Does anyone in CT know what license you need? I do not have a store front. I work in the basement of my house and Sell online. I just found some great shirts that I think will sell and wanted to make sure my butt was covered....also what do you do about taxes??

Thanks guys!

Anthony


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Your best bet is to contact your local tax authority for your state (and your local chamber of commerce). They will tell you the official information you need.

Here's some info:
DRS: IP 2003(28), Getting Started in Business


----------



## goodtease (Nov 29, 2006)

So no one in this forum is from connecticut that has gone through this process???


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

goodtease said:


> So no one in this forum is from connecticut that has gone through this process???


I gave you a great link above that will tell you what you need to know  You may have to do a little research from there.


----------

